# Hi



## amyd99 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm a single female looking for advice and friends. I'm new to foruns, so just looking around to see if I want to stay.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi @amyd99 and welcome to TAM.


----------

